
Federal agency frets about terrorism threats at Burning Man - eplanit
https://www.readingeagle.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?avis=RE&date=20190403&category=AP&lopenr=304039570
======
craftinator
BLM environmental study now considering terrorist impacts? As if terrorism is
even an issue in the United States, other than being a great way to boost
media outlet profits. Statistically, they should be enforcing mandatory
sunscreen usage rather than anti-terrorism measures if they want to protect
the people there.

